# Health care?



## trash diver (Sep 11, 2011)

What is so wrong about a national health care system? In other nations,health care is considered a right of citizenship.In this country it is a privilege.Those who cannot afford insurance,or cannot pay in cash,can only expect mediocre and indifferent treatment.Any one doubting this should pay a visit to one of our nations fine veterans hospitals.A goverment which treats its soldiers,sailors,and airmen in this way is not worth protecting.


----------



## Puckett (Sep 11, 2011)

i get free healthcare. i dont give my real name and i give a fake address. but yeah the health care here is fucked.


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 11, 2011)

veterans get free healthcare. if you think its substandard well thats what free healthcare in america will look like.


----------



## trash diver (Sep 11, 2011)

Puckett said:


> i get free healthcare. i dont give my real name and i give a fake address. but yeah the health care here is fucked.


It should be free for every one. The concept of a sick or injured human being not getting proper care because of a lack of money is barbaric.


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 11, 2011)

prisoners also get free healthcare its also shit


----------



## trash diver (Sep 12, 2011)

acrata4ever said:


> prisoners also get free healthcare its also shit


You are correct.And i suppose that some care is better than nothing,but i guess my real question is what happened to the Hippocratic oath? There are many health care professionals who genuinely embrace this responsibility. But then you have the ones who heip only those who they choose.You would not find these people in a free clinic,or helping impoverished people during war or after a natural disaster,not by choice anyway.The greatest test of strength is to refrain from using it.and the greatest abuse of knowledge is not using it to help those who need it most.I hope no one thinks i am trying to be '' holier than thou'',but these beliefs have been said many times by many people throughout history.


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 12, 2011)

oaths are taken daily 100 people say until death do us part half of them reneg on this oath. yes free clinics we have them they apply ice and prescribe aspirin thats about it.


----------



## Menyun (Sep 12, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/man-robs-bank-medical-care-jail-143625999.html


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 13, 2011)

Menyun said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/man-robs-bank-medical-care-jail-143625999.html



its a bit sickening that it came to that for that guy, but he certainly was a smart one. makes you wonder what kind of a person can turn down someone who is clearly in pain. twisted world we live in, thats for sure.


----------

